# OOPS, Too much eo not sure what to do?



## Busyfingers (Sep 30, 2013)

OK, I am usually so careful with ingredients but today, I could cry.
Here's what I did, help!

I took 3 1/2 TB Patchouli
         2 1/2 TB Gingergrass
            1/2 TB Peppermint

My soap recipe is 30oz of oils with 11.4 of liquid.  I used young coconut water with jelly.  Normally I use 3% of my oils for EO addition.

I was planning on using 1 oz. of this blend into my soap recipe.

It was moving on the fast side today on me and I don't know what I was
thinking but after I poured it all into the nice molds, cleaning up and what
do I see.  I put all of the eo blend into my recipe. :Kitten Love:

So, now what?  Can I use these for myself?  Oh, please don't tell me I have to rebatch my pretty molded soaps?  But, of course, I will if I must.


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 30, 2013)

How much does the blend weigh? I don't know what TB comes out to. Do you think you added too much?


----------



## Busyfingers (Sep 30, 2013)

TBs come out to a weight of 3 ozs.  I'm just flying out the door and won't be back for a few hours. Thanks in advance


----------



## green soap (Sep 30, 2013)

1 TBS peppermint is 10 or 11 grams, not sure about patchouli, I think it is denser.  

So it looks like you used 8 to 9 % EO weight in your batch.  The recommended amount for EOs is 3% (total blend amount).  I am not familiar with ginger grass, and I would say for peppermint I would not want more than the 3% recommended because of the cooling tingling sensation.  However, you do not have too much peppermint.  The patchouli might be overpowering in this amount though.  What does it smell like?  

You could use this soap as super scented inserts for an unscented soap.  It could still look very pretty and the EO % would/could be about right.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Sep 30, 2013)

green soap said:


> you could use this soap as super scented inserts for an unscented soap.  It could still look very pretty and the eo % would/could be about right.



this!!!


----------



## Busyfingers (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, thank you, I just didn't know what to do with them, I love the idea.  I think I was so upset I just couldn't think straight.  My house smells lovely but I believe it's too strong for the soap. I guess this means I have to make more soap. Oh, gosh darn, sucks.


----------

